# Xena - 3 years old - Protection & Control



## Gary Garner (Jun 30, 2007)

I've not put a video up on here in a few months, so here's a couple from this morning at the club.

Xena is now 3 years old, doesn't time fly?

These videos, well the first one is a simple rear tricep bite on a standing man. He was sporting his new bulky bite jacket, so we are trying to bed it in a bit for him.
I just wanted a determined attack/bite from her and a clean OUT and control afterwards, which I think we got;

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z-B3zFOnFlU


The second video, is of the same decoy just afterwards getting ready for a front bite. However, when she's less than 2 metres from him and ready to leap, I recall her. I thought she was going to pile into him anyway, but she didn't, bless her... O

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8MjDFt0KZ2g


Any thoughts etc, always welcomed..

Regards,
Gary


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

Nice stuff like usual. So at what age do you start thinking about your next dog? You poor next dog is never gona measure up. Got big paw prints to fill


----------



## Gary Garner (Jun 30, 2007)

Chris McDonald said:


> Nice stuff like usual. So at what age do you start thinking about your next dog? You poor next dog is never gona measure up. Got big paw prints to fill


Yeah, you're absolutely right - she'll be a hard act to follow.

I'm hoping & praying that because of her athletic prowess I'm going to be able to train/work/trial her for several years to come...... So not even thinking about the next dog.

Might give it all up after Xena and do something else...:-k


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

Gary Garner said:


> Yeah, you're absolutely right - she'll be a hard act to follow.
> 
> I'm hoping & praying that because of her athletic prowess I'm going to be able to train/work/trial her for several years to come...... So not even thinking about the next dog.
> 
> Might give it all up after Xena and do something else...:-k


 
Garry she should have a long, long time in her. I was just goofing. Everyonce in a while I see an older 12-13 year old shepherd come out of retirement and give it their all. I like to watch that.
After watching the video I also relished you have a bit more of an accent than shows in your typing. 

 Think you made two posts by accidents lets keep this one the one or else you’ll have to.


----------



## todd pavlus (Apr 30, 2008)

Or you could just breed her and keep a pup. Nice work


----------



## James Lechernich (Oct 20, 2009)

That's a sharp looking GSD. I like her. 


Is there any particular reason the decoy spins the dog while she's biting? Does it make it tougher for the dog to hold on, or piss them off or something?

What did you say to signal the call off? Couldn't make out if it was a command or just vocalizations(not meant as a crack on UK speak). Regardless, both call offs looked good.


----------



## Gary Garner (Jun 30, 2007)

James Lechernich said:


> That's a sharp looking GSD. I like her.


Glad you do James...she's quite special.




James Lechernich said:


> Is there any particular reason the decoy spins the dog while she's biting? Does it make it tougher for the dog to hold on, or piss them off or something?


He's a new decoy to me and Xena, although I know him and he's a nice guy - I've not worked my dog on him before. So I instructed him to allow himself to be taken by the bite and turn. I didn't actually mean piroette, like he did. I just wanted him to absorb the impact and then come to a stop after 180 degrees or so. So it was a bit of a comms problem.

Xena is a good biting dog, so she doesn't really need any stimulation, once she's on the bite. In fact, she bites better, fuller, harder if the decoy remains passive.



James Lechernich said:


> What did you say to signal the call off? Couldn't make out if it was a command or just vocalizations(not meant as a crack on UK speak). Regardless, both call offs looked good.


It was just a vocal shout....[aaaggghhccc]... a sound of dissatisfaction that Xena has learned to know that it means she's doing something wrong...be it decoy, toy, direction of running whatever.

I can also use her name in such a situation, but I'm finding the aaaaccch noise to be slightly more effective.

The real test comes during this years trials, where there's 50 points to be made from a successful termination/emergency recall.

We've done 4 major trials and she's only done it successfully on 1 of them.... The nerves and tension from me on the day go down the lead to her and she's really hyper at an event... so I know it's me to blame and not her.


----------



## Dave Colborn (Mar 25, 2009)

Nice looking dog Gary!!!

Good luck in your future endeavors together.


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

We've done 4 major trials and she's only done it successfully on 1 of them.... The nerves and tension from me on the day go down the lead to her and she's really hyper at an event... so I know it's me to blame and not her.[/quote]


You need a beer for best performance


----------



## James Lechernich (Oct 20, 2009)

Gary Garner said:


> He's a new decoy to me and Xena, although I know him and he's a nice guy - I've not worked my dog on him before. So I instructed him to allow himself to be taken by the bite and turn. I didn't actually mean piroette, like he did. I just wanted him to absorb the impact and then come to a stop after 180 degrees or so. So it was a bit of a comms problem.


Turning with the impact so as not to jam the dog? I think I understand. Stuff happens! 



Gary Garner said:


> It was just a vocal shout....[aaaggghhccc]... a sound of dissatisfaction that Xena has learned to know that it means she's doing something wrong...be it decoy, toy, direction of running whatever.
> 
> I can also use her name in such a situation, but I'm finding the aaaaccch noise to be slightly more effective.


Yeah, seems like you can put a little more 'umpf' into guttural sounds then you can words. I believe dogs can tell the difference.




Thanks, and good luck with the trial!


----------



## Gary Garner (Jun 30, 2007)

Below is a recent picture of Xena, taken when on one of the rare occasions she was keeping still....:|


----------



## James Lechernich (Oct 20, 2009)

Again, nice dog. But... That's not the bench from Notting Hill, is it?









*yes, I admit to liking the movie...no ****!*


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

All I can say is when are you gonna stop ****ing about and get the ball up the park ?? She is a great dog, you have done some nice nice things with her. You already know my order, just waiting to have it filled.


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> All I can say is when are you gonna stop ****ing about and get the ball up the park ?? She is a great dog, you have done some nice nice things with her. You already know my order, just waiting to have it filled.


 
ditto on that! gary--good to hear from you, and see Xena. she a gorgeous girl =D>


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Gary, your a breath of fresh air that we've needed lately.
Someone who not only posts great videos of his EXCELLENT dog and EXCELLENT training but is open and willing to discuss how and why he does what he does. THEN he is totally open and thankful to critique.
THANK YOU GARY! :wink:


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

oh--and BTW gary, i KNOW my order was placed before jeff's. 

and ditto on bob's post as well--i just seem to kin of follow along tonight. wonder if it has anything to do with starting Ike on scent pads...?

i would post video of that, but he's so slow and methodical (OMG--an FH dog??!!?) that it'd be WAAAY too boring, lol.


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

ann schnerre said:


> oh--and BTW gary, i KNOW my order was placed before jeff's.


Wait....waaaiiiitttt.....I had you BOTH BEAT.....:twisted:back off:twisted:
Nice to "see" you and Xena Gary, it has been awhile. 
(as usual....thanks for sharing your stuff)


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

You HAVE a puppy. Greed pants. Get that one on it's way to ring three and THEN get another. : )


----------



## Fred Hassen (Mar 23, 2010)

Gary Garner said:


> I've not put a video up on here in a few months, so here's a couple from this morning at the club.
> 
> Xena is now 3 years old, doesn't time fly?
> 
> ...


Good job!


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Nice to see you guys again. It's always a genuine pleasure. Has she thickened up a bit over the winter?


----------



## Gary Garner (Jun 30, 2007)

Nicole Stark said:


> Nice to see you guys again. It's always a genuine pleasure. Has she thickened up a bit over the winter?


Thanks Nicole and the rest of you guys for the kind words. Most appreciated.

Yeah, she's thickened up nicely over the winter and her reaching her 3rd birthday. Even more solid and well put together looking than before;


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> You HAVE a puppy.


SO do YOU!!! LMAO


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

Carol Boche said:


> Wait....waaaiiiitttt.....I had you BOTH BEAT.....:twisted:back off:twisted:
> Nice to "see" you and Xena Gary, it has been awhile.
> (as usual....thanks for sharing your stuff)


 
ok carol, i'm taking advantage of my day off here (and maybe you have better search skills), but here's the first thread discussing breeding Xena (that i could find), and you didn't even respond on it!

http://www.workingdogforum.com/vBulletin/f23/xena-bit-circus-stuff-10734/

so i say i'm second after jeff, and both you guys have more dogs to work than i do, so i should move up to #1. so there :smile::smile: !!!

i would even take ANOTHER winter pup if it's from Xena.....


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

ann schnerre said:


> ok carol, i'm taking advantage of my day off here (and maybe you have better search skills), but here's the first thread discussing breeding Xena (that i could find), and you didn't even respond on it!
> 
> http://www.workingdogforum.com/vBulletin/f23/xena-bit-circus-stuff-10734/
> 
> ...


I didn't beg publicly....I sent mine in PM's......pppllllbbbbtttttt
(I usually don't beg Gary in every thread either.....LOL)


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

i don't "beg" anyone for anything. 

i was just giving you, and jeff, some "grief". 

as far as PM's, well, i wouldn't know about that, would i? i was just referencing the public record as i could find it. it was SUPPOSED to be comical. and it's always possible that i'm "reading" more into your reply than i need to, LOL


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

Gary you got a following for pups…. Have you made a decision about letting this go down? You got any males in mind? Sorry man I was just curious after reading this thread.


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

ann schnerre said:


> and it's always possible that i'm "reading" more into your reply than i need to, LOL


Most definitely....:lol::lol::lol:

Just givin ya crap Ann.....and Jeff as well.....


----------



## Gary Garner (Jun 30, 2007)

Chris McDonald said:


> Gary you got a following for pups…. Have you made a decision about letting this go down? You got any males in mind? Sorry man I was just curious after reading this thread.


I get asked quite a bit, from both the police world and the police/prison community over here, regarding pups from Xena.

It's very complimentary of course, as it clear that the "nature and nuture" that has gone into Xena (My part being of course the nuture) has resulted in the kind of dog people would really want a pup from.

There's a dog I would choose, who is an extremely well bred police dog over here in England - who is also a superb street dog and trials dog. He even looks like a bigger version of Xena. Same markings, colours, stance etc.

However, I don't know if I'll ever go through with it for a number of reasons. My wife and I are both police officers and work shifts. Step Daughter is away at university and Son is 13 years old. So the regular care of pops every few hours for several weeks would be a problem. I'd have to out source the care, or hand Xena and pups over to some experienced friends of mine.

Then there's the risk of motherhood changing Xena, both physically and mentally.

Perhaps I'm worrying for nothing, or putting mental barriers in the way, I don't know.

Gary


----------



## Gary Garner (Jun 30, 2007)

continued.................

Then realistically, I don't think I want to have 2 dogs at my house, so I wouldn't be in a position to keep a pup. Xena is a bit of a 1 man/1 dog animal and again time after work training/exercising 2 dogs separately, I've not got.

So I'd simply be breeding her, just to hopefully carry on a line of excellent working GSDs. Which is noble and honourable a reason of course. As for financial recompense, the price of pups in the UK ranges from £350-£750 for a GSD. Most about the £400/£500 mark, if you're lucky in the current financial climate. With stud fees, innoculations, hip scoring for Xena, registration etc etc there's not much to be made £$£.

I think a pup from Xena would be worth *far* more than the 'going rate' at the moment, but of course I'm biased. But to price one of her pups at the same as an average show bred pup, doesn't seem right to me. Or am I being elitist and unrealistic?

Gary


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

It doesn't have to be about the money. It is a lot of fun to see your pups grow up in their new homes, and when it is a perfect match, there is nothing better. Think about down the line watching her pups do their jobs, even competing in the same trails. There is more to think about than the cost. 

As far as raising them, they don't need all the silly shit that you see so often in puppy videos. It is not that bad, and after a bit, you will be happy to see them go. : )


----------



## Paul Fox (May 25, 2009)

Gary Garner said:


> continued.................
> 
> Then realistically, I don't think I want to have 2 dogs at my house, so I wouldn't be in a position to keep a pup. Xena is a bit of a 1 man/1 dog animal and again time after work training/exercising 2 dogs separately, I've not got.
> 
> ...


Gary I have always said if in any doubt, dont do it for every thing in life.

You are spot on mate.

She is a fine dog.


----------

